# Nock color?



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

Do you guys like shooting against others that shoot darker nocks?
Jim


----------



## Jason War (Jun 28, 2007)

Doen't matter to me as long as I make good shots


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

It doesn't bother me at all! I would prefer them to shoot dark nocks most of the time because if they have a bright nock and are just out, you will most likely draw your attention to that shaft and shoot out also!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

jwshooter11 said:


> It doesn't bother me at all! I would prefer them to shoot dark nocks most of the time because if they have a bright nock and are just out, you will most likely draw your attention to that shaft and shoot out also!


YEP!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bigjim67 said:


> Do you guys like shooting against others that shoot darker nocks?
> Jim


Why does it matter if their nocks are dark or light. The hardest color to see is actually not a dark color.:wink:

I wish everyone would shoot dark colors.....I bet scores would go down for most if they did. Nothing for you to aim at. :wink:


----------



## Phoenix34 (Jan 18, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why does it matter if their nocks are dark or light. The hardest color to see is actually not a dark color.:wink:
> 
> I wish everyone would shoot dark colors.....I bet scores would go down for most if they did. Nothing for you to aim at. :wink:


I agree, I'd rather see everyone shooting dark nocks. It should be about finding and shooting the rings, not the bright spot on the target.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Starting out I never cared what others shot but now............. I care even less.
I use black nocks...............and bright orange vanes. :wink: If you are so cranked up that black nocks and vanes annoy you please let me know.........I'll have some next time!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Starting out I never cared what others shot but now............. I care even less.
> I use black nocks...............and bright orange vanes. :wink: If you are so cranked up that black nocks and vanes annoy you please let me know.........I'll have some next time!


Or go with the new Phantom FF and clear Beiters......the clear are harder to see then the black


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

I like black everything. Arrows, vanes and nocks.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Or go with the new Phantom FF and clear Beiters......the clear are harder to see then the black


Not True...The clear nocks stick out like a sore thumb....The lighte hits them and they show up really well.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

redneckarcher29 said:


> Not True...The clear nocks stick out like a sore thumb....The lighte hits them and they show up really well.


They didn't when I shot them. Everyone always thought they were cool until they tried to shoot my nocks and couldn't find them in the target.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I shoot the crystal blue beiters. If the sun is shining the will draw light to them. 

They can be difficult to pick out with the naked eye on some targets though. As with a brighter nock already in the target they will generally bleed out and not be noticed.


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

I know how about getting lumi-nock (spelling?) to make a blinking nock. That would drive the whiners nuts. :wink:  
Me personally I don't care. Sometimes it helps sometimes it hurts. It is the game we play. I prefer my girls and wife shoot bright nocks so it is easier for me to track them if they miss.


----------



## martinarquero (May 9, 2005)

*Flogreen nocks*

used to care! about my nocks being black, now it really dosent matter, (exept for how my arrow looks), what does matter is who Iam shooting with, and how they behaive, but I guess that is for a nother thread!!, just shoot the rings, right? thanks for the heads up on the clear nocks, have seen the vanes but not the nocks!, that would make for a cool looking arrow, will have to try it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I agree*



jwshooter11 said:


> It doesn't bother me at all! I would prefer them to shoot dark nocks most of the time because if they have a bright nock and are just out, you will most likely draw your attention to that shaft and shoot out also!


Sometimes it can be a bad thing. Doesnt matter to me as well.
DB


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

They make clear vanes?



WHERE DO I GET UM?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mbuemi said:


> They make clear vanes?
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE DO I GET UM?


Flex Fletch.....:wink:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There is a few companies that make clear vanes. 

Bohning

K-Vane


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*nock color*

no dark colored nocks for me. i shoot white vanes and white nocks. i like to see my arrows and hopefully mark the x or close to it. Mick.


----------



## kkromer (Sep 14, 2004)

I like bright nocks and a group of shooters that put arrows close to the 12 or 11.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

flo green nocks and vanes for me. 
shoot whatever you want, but i prefer a bright nock to aim at.


Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## shawnm67 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's the setup I shoot.....

Clear vanes and black nocks.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

*sweet arrows*

Now thats some good looking arrows!


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

I shoot all black feathers and a bright green nock. Ain't been hit yet since I started using those colors this year.:wink:


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Those are some of the coolest arrows I have ever seen!!!


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Wow!*

Those look like they need some skulls on the wrapps! cool arrow. Jim


----------



## R. Koehler (Jul 27, 2007)

I just set up some new Gold Tipp 22's. I wanted to do something like Superman colors so I used 4" Duravanes 2 blue and 1 red and I wanted yellow knocks but you cant get yellow knocks for 22's unless you use pins. then I thought black knocks would look good but people I shoot with said some shooters are bung holes about that so I finally went with Ruby. Still wish I had yellow or black.


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

I just got ragged on a couple of days ago for using black nocks. Some people seem to consider it rude. I now carry a an arrow with a flo orange nock just for those people. Got to respect others even if their ideas are a little childish.


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

Personaly I shoot orange nocks with white vanes,and I always pick my aiming point on where I hope I'll get the highest score.
I don't care what anybody else is shooting until "they" start asking where their arrow is.
Guys that shoot black or brown nocks then waste my time trying to work out where their arrow landed,,,,will be lied to every time:wink:LOL.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Those have to be the badest looking arrows I have ever seen shawn. VERY nicely done.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

3d shooting isn't about what anyone but YOU....who cares what anyone else shoots?? Suck it up, shoot your best and stop blaming what someone else does for your score!! This isn't aimed towards anyone, just a general grenade thrown towards the crowd for effect........

Use Black, clear, green, yellow...whatever you want, it's all legal and shouldn't matter to anyone.

Personally, I use black, green or orange depending on what I feel like using!


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Bigjim67 said:


> Do you guys like shooting against others that shoot darker nocks?
> Jim


I could care less what color nock they shoot. Heck, I would rather shoot against darker non-visible nocks because if they make a poor shot it will not draw your attention to it so much!


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

black vanes and black knocks. I haven't been harassed yet but my dad has. A guy he was shooting with told him the black nocks and vanes our unsportsman, and some guys would grab all his arrows and snap 'em. 

My argument against this is why does someone want a a bright spot to aim at? The whole point of 3d is not having a spot, go shoot target if you want that. "oh you want me to help you out and mark the spot for you? Maybe I can help you out with the yardage as well, I'll shoot then tell you what i shot for that we can help each other out." 

Use whatever colours you want and who cares what other babies say about it.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Viper04 said:


> black vanes and black knocks. I haven't been harassed yet but my dad has. A guy he was shooting with told him the black nocks and vanes our unsportsman, and some guys would grab all his arrows and snap 'em.
> 
> My argument against this is why does someone want a a bright spot to aim at? The whole point of 3d is not having a spot, go shoot target if you want that. "oh you want me to help you out and mark the spot for you? Maybe I can help you out with the yardage as well, I'll shoot then tell you what i shot for that we can help each other out."
> 
> Use whatever colours you want and who cares what other babies say about it.


This is an old discussion, that never ends.

I personally don't care what colour combo anyone uses on vanes and nocks. As others have said, in most cases I prefer to have a clean target to look at anyway, rather than be drawn to an arrow that is off.

What I do find distasteful, and somewhat unsportsman like, is an archer that keeps only one or two black arrows in their quiver. For use when they are first up on the stake. Although archery is a competition, I've always enjoyed the fact that most in the sport will do about anything to help their fellow competitor. Most archers will do more to encourage their competition to shoot well, than to deter it. Carrying a single (or a few) blacked out arrows in your quiver just seems to me to go against what I believe the sport is about.

Cheers


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

black vanes and black knocks. I haven't been harassed yet but my dad has. A guy he was shooting with told him the black nocks and vanes our unsportsman, and some guys would grab all his arrows and snap 'em. 

Hah! I'm a 6' 2" 230 former Marine! I'd like to see someone grab my arrows and try to snap them! I'd be disqualified for handing out a Butt-whuppin' for sure!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> black vanes and black knocks. I haven't been harassed yet but my dad has. A guy he was shooting with told him the black nocks and vanes our unsportsman, and some guys would grab all his arrows and snap 'em.
> 
> Hah! I'm a 6' 2" 230 former Marine! I'd like to see someone grab my arrows and try to snap them! I'd be disqualified for handing out a Butt-whuppin' for sure!


I aint no former anything, but my arrows wouldnt be the only thing black n blue after the shoot, lol. Shoot what ya want.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Orange and Orange tiger stripe Blazers and orange nocks. They look good on my Fatboys. I don't really care what anybody shoots. I try and shoot the rings, however if you've made a good shot, I will use your nock.

Matt


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Who in the heck would have the nerve to snap someone's arrow because it was all black? If I got wind of something like that at our club, that guy would be thrown out so fast it wouldn't be funny.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Pink and White fletching and pink nocks on my fatboys...takes a real man to shoot pink arrows haha...

really though i dont think it would bother me if someone shot dark nocks and fletching...


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

the guy actually said if you were at an IBO tournament in the states the guys there would snap your arrows in half. It was an older guy and I think he just wanted to said cool that he has been to IBO tourny's in the states. Anyways my dad was pretty shocked that the guy was that upset. 

Hery Eagle I would have to agree that having one or two black ones to shoot when your first is kinda low.


----------



## R. Koehler (Jul 27, 2007)

jwshooter11 said:


> black vanes and black knocks. I haven't been harassed yet but my dad has. A guy he was shooting with told him the black nocks and vanes our unsportsman, and some guys would grab all his arrows and snap 'em.
> 
> Hah! I'm a 6' 2" 230 former Marine! I'd like to see someone grab my arrows and try to snap them! I'd be disqualified for handing out a Butt-whuppin' for sure!


I didn't shoot first to give a hand out. If you say black knocks is unsportsman like, so is you depending on me to leave you a bright-orange pin wheel to shoot at. My arrow, My time, My money, I'll shoot what I want. use binoculars the 11 is at the other end.


----------



## keb73 (Oct 15, 2003)

...while it is nice to have something to aim at or at least off of,I could care less....Fact I almost went with all black fletching but was warned that there were some a-holes that would call a tight shot out...


----------



## tdarst (Oct 10, 2005)

I shoot black knocks and the only people that don't like it are the people that are loosing. If you are worried about what I am shooting then your mind is not in the game, you are thinking about other things. I think black nocks are a good mental stratagy, sometimes gets them so riled up they can't shoot. The guy's that I shoot with that shoot good could care less where you are hitting or what you are shooting! I say use every thing you have to win. If black is not banned in the rules use it! I will be. if the speed is 280 and you don't bust out until 288 I will be set up for 284. If you are still within the rules then you are still in. Keep pushing that is what will make you better. But don't be unethical and don't be rude and for sure don't cheat! Every body at the tournaments are my friends and I will help them out any way that I can to get better, But when it is time for the game and we want to see who is better GAME ON:wink:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> This is an old discussion, that never ends.
> 
> I personally don't care what colour combo anyone uses on vanes and nocks. As others have said, in most cases I prefer to have a clean target to look at anyway, rather than be drawn to an arrow that is off.
> 
> ...



Well said. Someone who uses tatics as such, just to bring down a fellow archer, speaks volumes about his character through his actions. That's why I'm trying to make a habit of carrying a bright arrow (even tough it looks ugly) for those who would prefer.


----------

